# موقع رهيب بلوكات ماكس للتحميل مجاناٌ



## MR.M7md (27 أغسطس 2011)

مرحب 
حبيت احطلكم هالموقع الرائع لتحميل بلوكات ماكس يمكن في ناس بتعرفه بس لازم تفوته لتعم الفائدة
.
.
.
.

http://www.3dmodelfree.com/


----------



## م.إحسان رابعة (19 مايو 2012)

مشكووور الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## يزن العرابي (21 مايو 2012)

جاري فتح الموقع ..........جزاك الله خير


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (29 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## مصطفى البدراوى (22 يوليو 2014)

انا بنزل بس مش بيشتغل عندى ارجوك ردوا عليا ضرورى


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (27 يوليو 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا
بس لو تشتوا نصيحتي
اشتغلوا على ليومن راااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2014)

مبارك الصلاحي قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا
> بس لو تشتوا نصيحتي
> اشتغلوا على ليومن راااااااااااااااائع جدا




جزاك الله خير...
يعني أيه ليومن ؟!.....ممكن شرح لها


----------



## مصطفى البدراوى (31 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
3d lumion
ده برنامج ثلاثى الابعاد مثل الماكس ولكنه يحاكى الطبيعه اكثر


----------

